# 1power scope



## Donk (Dec 18, 2012)

will they ever make a change on this.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope not and after having a stalk ruined by a ML hunter with a scope that figured that it could shoot 300 yards I would like for them to do away with any scope for the muzzle loader hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As I get older and my eyes deteriorate, I sure hope so. Or at least the chance to get a higher power with a doctors note (ala people who can use crossbows during the archery hunt). I have permenant double vision now and its really annoying trying to aim with post or 1x scopes. 


-DallanC


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I hope not and after having a stalk ruined by a ML hunter with a scope that figured that it could shoot 300 yards I would like for them to do away with any scope for the muzzle loader hunt.


+ 1 Agreed. Idiots launching muzzleloaders 300 yards and arrows 100 yards should stay home or learn to stalk.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope they keep it 1x.....I don't have the greatest vision and it makes me have to get pretty close, which is the way it should be. I do worry when I get older tho but lots of people have to change the way they hunt based on age and I'll have to accept the fact I might have to pick up a regular rifle again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As my eyes get worse my shots get shorter. The past 3-4 years most have been under 40 yards.


-DallanC


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I just put a Tru Glo peep sight on my omega. Cant believe the sight picture you get with this sight. Wont fit on all ml but worth looking into.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

My old eyes need the scope. 1x is enough for now.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I shoot open sights or with a red dot. My dad gave away his muzzleloader because he can no longer see well enough to shoot at disance without magnification. I wish for his sake that it could be made possible to get a scope. It would be easy enough to do like Dallan suggested, with a doctor's note beyond a certain prescription level.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish they would. With the way you can get some of these guns shooting, 300 yards is accurately achievable provided we were allowed the right optics. 200 yards has become the old 100 with front stuffers. Well at least for those who spend the time and money figuring out how to get the peak performance out of their gun.


----------



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

I think that only being allowed to have a 1x scope is beneficial to many. I think if Utah DWR were to change the reg it would begin to turn into a catastrophe of hunters in an area. The main reason I started to hunt with a ML is for the lack of other hunters. Anyone will attain that the general rifle hunt is clustered with too much orange! I agree that those with vision disabilities should be able to hunt with better optics.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem that I see is where do we stop with hunting aides? My knees are not what they were 40 years ago, not to mention being able to pack out a animal that I have shot 4 miles back in away from a road. So should I be able to ride my 4 wheeler where ever I want to be able to keep hunting? 

This stuff is a part of getting older. Sooner or later the hunter will need to determine if he can still do what he was able to do in years past. If he can't then it is time to put away the rifle or shotgun and pick up something else that he enjoys doing outdoors.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> This stuff is a part of getting older. Sooner or later the hunter will need to determine if he can still do what he was able to do in years past. If he can't then it is time to put away the rifle or shotgun and pick up something else that he enjoys doing outdoors.


+1

my eyes aren't the greatest and when I can't effectively shoot a muzzleloader anymore, I plan on picking back up the rifle. Just part of life.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > I hope not and after having a stalk ruined by a ML hunter with a scope that figured that it could shoot 300 yards I would like for them to do away with any scope for the muzzle loader hunt.
> ...


It's not just the guys with scopes. I had a guy shoot at a buck(that I was stalking in on) over 300 yards with open sights. 
I am happy with the 1 x scopes but would not complain about using 4 x scope.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Scopes shouldnt be allowed at all for muzzy hunts imo. With the inlines they are producing these days 200-300 yd shots are seemingly routine, once you add a scope it might as well be classified as a rifle. Primitive weapons used to require stalking skills, but it seems that most people are abandoning those skills in favor of long range shooting. As we get older our sight and hearing decline, so longer shots.should no longer be considered as ethical. If you cant kill effectively at 100 yds with a 1x scope what makes 200 yds with a 4x + any better?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

meltedsnowman said:


> Scopes shouldnt be allowed at all for muzzy hunts imo. With the inlines they are producing these days 200-300 yd shots are seemingly routine


Quality firearms made even back in the 1830's were extremely accurate. Go google up General John Sedgwick.

Todays barrels be it hawkin style or inline are made on the same CNC machines, there is no difference in accuracy between them.

You want to limit ranges, you do it via components. Require Roundball... or full caliber conical's. Restrict sabots etc.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> meltedsnowman said:
> 
> 
> > Scopes shouldnt be allowed at all for muzzy hunts imo. With the inlines they are producing these days 200-300 yd shots are seemingly routine
> ...


I agree with this statement. I don't think that they need to go as far as some of the states have in the north west by all but outlawing a inline ML but after all it was considered to be a semi primitive weapon hunt and not just a single shot rifle hunt.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Critter said:


> This stuff is a part of getting older. Sooner or later the hunter will need to determine if he can still do what he was able to do in years past. If he can't then it is time to put away the rifle or shotgun and pick up something else that he enjoys doing outdoors.


 WTH- Try to tell that to Tred Barta. The guy is paralized from the chest down. With your thinking, he should just go on to knitting scarves while watching the birdfeeder. Support all sportsman in what ever they can do, don't restrict them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > This stuff is a part of getting older. Sooner or later the hunter will need to determine if he can still do what he was able to do in years past. If he can't then it is time to put away the rifle or shotgun and pick up something else that he enjoys doing outdoors.
> ...


so with your thinking, every single road and trail, and reg should be opened or changed if people are out of shape or just older or both? Lets not restrict any sportsmen remember? Lots of areas I hunt are great hunting because I work my tail off, so if the older or out of shape can't get into these areas, should we pave a road? I have lots of good duck hunting spots that I don't hunt much anymore cause its too much work and can't do it anymore, beats me up too much but I don't expect a reg change so I can drive a 4 wheeler there. I understand handicapped situations and that's why there are necessary and needfull exceptions, we all agree on that, whether it's handicapp blinds or regs like crossbows and others and even youth hunts are ok. But this new mentality that everyone is entitled to everything is nuts. The outta shape or older guy who can't backpack in anymore shouldn't have a road paved or reg changed, that's just part of life, I'm starting to deal with that and will in the future much more and accept that. When I'm too old to hike like I want, I'll be in the truck, when my vision gets too bad, I'll switch back over to general rifle.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Never did I say anything related to what you are talking about. I don't want more trails or roads. Scopes on muzzys should be allowed to be used, just like they are in a lot of states. I belive this would allow folks to enjoy the sport more, bring more folks into a declining endeavor, and reduce wounding. Take for example in a lot of states that changed regs to allow older folks to use crossbows, because they can't pull back regular bow anymore. This is a good thing. I'm primarily an archer, both elk and deer, muzzy comes second. Gave up rifle decades ago in Utah. Still use rifle back in Wisconsin every few years. That being said, Yes, I would like to see more opportunity for all hunters. Trust me, I understand where you are coming from. I am turning into that old hunter. Retrospect on how we view things change as we progress thru life. 2 scoped knees and and 1 knee replacement, and I ain't ready to be put out on the ice to die, so to speak. If you are offended by my views on this, oh well, life goes on. I'm sure we would find lots of common ground otherwise. Enjoy life and share it!


----------

